

Show HN: My new startup forum - dutchbrit

Hello HN!<p>I decided to finally do something with one of my domains, Startup2.com &#38; ended up turning it into a forum. Just launched it a few minutes ago! I'd love to receive some feedback/criticism. It's not really alive yet due to just launching - hopefully this is something that will change soon but I have to be patient.<p>http://www.startup2.com<p>Thanks in advance for any tips/feedback!<p>Sam
======
petervandijck
Main tip number 1 (and nobody ever listens to me on this but I'll say it
anyway): the forum has to look active to attract people. Remove ALL
categories, only keep 1 forum. And then seed it so it has at least a few pages
full of interesting discussion. And THEN launch it with an invite-only.

You do not have to be "patient": it will not populate by itself. You need to
seed it.

Good luck :)

~~~
dutchbrit
I actually like the invite/private idea - creates a certain hype! Also, good
point regarding making the forum look active by having 1 category, just not
sure what I'd call that category!

